# Holland & Barrett



## HarryK (Aug 31, 2010)

Does anyone know if Holland & Barrett have a store in Dubai? If not are there any equivalent stores in the region?


----------



## wandabug (Apr 22, 2010)

Loads of health/supplement stores in all the malls.


----------



## zin (Oct 28, 2010)

There is a Holland & Barrett in Mirdiff City Center. Quite small though.


----------

